# Best Self-closing Drawer Slide



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

I just installed some side mount self-closing drawer slides on a bathroom vanity before I tackle a kitchen remodeling. I installed High Point slides from my Woodcraft store and they are not very good. The action on them is not smooth. Takes a significant pull to get the drawers to open and once you get it broken free then the drawer comes flying out, if you know what I mean. Closing action is a bit better. No binding is going on as the slides are square to the cabinet face and spaced correctly. Very disappointing.

What brand of drawer slides do members recommend? Seems like Blum gets good reviews. Also any thoughts on side mount versus bottom mount?


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Blum slides are expensive but you get what you pay for. I'm building my house and plan on blum tipon slides.











I like the press and open and soft close.

now as to botto mount, or not, that's a combination of preference and drawer size. I'm going to be doing my own kitchen cabinets and doing nice dovetails so I don't want the slides visible. You also lose some drawer capacity with bottom mount

I went to the homebuilders show back in Jan in Orlando and there are a lot of choices but I liked those best.

Good luck.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

hokieman,

I offer no recommendations since I have only incorporated Knapp and Vogt (KV) self-close under-mount drawer slides on kitchen cabinets built for our home. I find the operation of the KV slides is both smooth and quiet, although there is a little effort required to open the drawer that first inch. But I have heard no complaints, encountered no problems, and the initial resistance when opening the drawer is something to which we have grown accustomed. I am satisfied with the KV slides.

The KV slides were selected since I wanted drawer boxes with sides, back and front to be ¾" thick and the KV Mu34 slides are designed for 5/8" to ¾" thick drawer boxes. KV offers slides for a variety of cabinet depths. These slides are also affordable at $20 - $25 per pair, all parts except screws included from the on-line vendor from whom I purchased the slides. For what it is worth, KV offers a lifetime warranty.

Under-mount slides were selected because we did not want to see any hardware on the drawer boxes when open. Under-mount KV slides require extra work when building the boxes. The drawer box measurements must be precise and the drawer box back must be notched with precisely placed a ¼" hole on each side. But I suspect that any brand of self-close under-mount slides requires similar preparation and care when installing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

in the custom cabinet shop ….we only used blum slides …with the exception of trash can pullouts …then we always used accuride :<))


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Having installed/used both Blum and High Point I use the Blum for drawers that I want to have all of the bells and whistles on, like a bathroom vanity or kitchen drawers, or a pull out shelf on an entertainment center. The high Point glides were installed on built in closet drawers and utility room drawers where the high end features aren't as essential.

Basically, where they will be used is the first criteria for selection.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

I just finished installing several sets of Blum under-mount drawer slides on a cabinet I'm building. This is my first time using Blum and my first experience with under-mount soft close drawer slides.

Here's a picture or two:


















The Blum slides have a smooth action and a slight resistance when opening. I would use them again. I bought them from Rockler for about $30/set. I also bought a jig they sell to help locate and drill the mounting holes-I recommend it.

I like the finished look of the undermount-you don't really see them at all! I don't mind the look of the side mount, but it's kind of interesting to not see any hardware when you open the drawer.

If you decide to use these slides it's important to remember that your drawer needs to be built to accommodate them (e.g. drawer sides and front extend 1/2" below the drawer bottom and the false front extends 9/16" below the drawer sides and front). I would guess that this type of slide requires a taller drawer than a side mount.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Blum for soft close slides. Honestly for frequently used drawers I may still prefer side mounted ball bearing slides from centerline or accurate. I just don't love the initial resistance of opening soft close drawers.


----------



## DNicosia (Mar 16, 2016)

Yes, Blum slides are excellent. However a bit expensive. As they say, you get what you pay for. You can check this list of few alternatives to Blum slides.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been using Accuride slides for many years and they always work for me.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the KV slides, and that's usually what I order….but I've used Blum in the past and they are very, very good. To me, they aren't worth the higher cost over the KV. Generally speaking the stuff these slides go into isn't "heirloom" so lots of extra money being spent isn't required.


----------

